# Seidio Multi-Function Battery Charger Review



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

After receiving my Seidio multi-function battery charger and spare battery and doing a bit of testing, here is a little review/data for anyone interested.

The actual charger isn't too big. It comes in two pieces (the main charger and the charging plate to fit the HTC Thunderbolt battery). After charging multiple batteries consistently the charger doesn't feel warm in the least bit.

My main goal though was to see how the charge time was. Here is some data:

Battery when charging began: 63%
Time elapsed: 1h 55m
Battery after elapsed time: 95%
*+1%/~every 3.6 minutes*

Battery when charging began: 74%
Time elapsed: 1h 35m
Battery after elapsed time: 96%
*+1%/~every 4.3 minutes*

Battery when charging began: 76%
Time elapsed: 1h 35m
Battery after elapsed time: 94%
*+1%/~every 5.3 minutes*

With the stock charger I get *+1%/~every 1.3 minutes*.

So overall it takes a good bit of time for the charger to charge the battery, but due to its size and cheap price I'm going to hold on to it. I'd much rather charge two batteries overnight then go the following day with swapping them rather than using the HTC extended battery.

And here are some pictures:
http://i.imgur.com/G5oGV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9h7Fx.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/pGAp2.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/zCFMS.jpg


----------



## JPS (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok we need more people like this guy. Excellent review!

sent from my bolt of thunder using RootzWiki forums


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I have one for the incredible with 3 batteries. Love not having to touch cables & I don't think I'll ever go back.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just curious, what's "multi-function" about it? It seems like all it does is charges your phone's battery. Seems very single-function to me. Perhaps the secondary function is that it can be used as a projectile?


----------



## JPS (Aug 9, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Just curious, what's "multi-function" about it? It seems like all it does is charges your phone's battery. Seems very single-function to me. Perhaps the secondary function is that it can be used as a projectile?


more than likely it means you can charge your spare battery and your phone at the same time. i bet you hear a lot of "dee dee dee" throughout the day eh?


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

JPS said:


> more than likely it means you can charge your spare battery and your phone at the same time. i bet you hear a lot of "dee dee dee" throughout the day eh?


Was such a statement necessary? Nowhere in the original post does it mention that it charges your phone at the same time. All I get out of that post (and even the pictures) is that it charges a battery separate from being in your phone.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

......it can charge a battery & a phone when plugged into the wall or you can switch it to USB mode where it draws the charge from USB.


----------



## ChrisKader (Jun 17, 2011)

Question: The site gives you specific instructions to get max performance out of your battery. Did you do this?

See the red text at the bottom of the battery description: http://www.seidioonline.com/product-p/bacy35htmec-bk.htm


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have one of these plugged in next to my couch, having an extra fully charged battery at all times is really nice.


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

JPS said:


> Ok we need more people like this guy. Excellent review!
> 
> sent from my bolt of thunder using RootzWiki forums


Thank you. I try to provide reviews whenever I buy a product because I know I'm always looking for reviews too.



poontab said:


> I have one for the incredible with 3 batteries. Love not having to touch cables & I don't think I'll ever go back.


I'm on vacation and it's been great. Love having two fully charged batteries to start the day.



tanknspank said:


> Was such a statement necessary? Nowhere in the original post does it mention that it charges your phone at the same time. All I get out of that post (and even the pictures) is that it charges a battery separate from being in your phone.


I should have mentioned in the original post, but yes like he said you can plug your phone in too and it will charge both at the same time.



ChrisKader said:


> Question: The site gives you specific instructions to get max performance out of your battery. Did you do this?
> 
> See the red text at the bottom of the battery description: http://www.seidioonline.com/product-p/bacy35htmec-bk.htm


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure they put that statement on every battery/charger they have available on their site. Also I didn't buy a seidio battery, just another stock one. It could help, but I don't think it would do much.


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

Just wanted to follow up and say that I have noticed a buzzing sound that is present whenever the device is plugged in. It isn't noticeable when there is other noise going on, but if you're sitting in a room silent, with it plugged in, then the buzzing sound is very loud and noticeable.


----------



## bart77 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's also multi function in that it will charge different batteries by using other adaptor plates. So when u get a new phone all u need is a new plate. Seidio I would say is better than any other for batteries and cases. I also bought the convert combo that has the surface case for low profile and the convert case that has a thick rubber outer skin for a rugged phone similar to an otterbox. Both of which work on the extended battery. So far I only use the surface extended and I love it. Don't think I could ever go back to a stock slim battery. I can go all day with heavy usage and still have plenty left. I normally have 40-50% left from 5am till 10pm.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

